# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера >  Секреты и премудрости ремонта.

## Sanych

*Тут пишем всякие секреты и премудрости ремонта.*

----------


## Asteriks

Вопрос:в квартире ужасно скрипят поля. Средств, чтоб поменять их, нет. Муж пытался какие-то невероятные гвозди забивать, но в делах ремонта он не силён. Так и живу, мучаясь от постоянного скрипа. Полы из ...ДСП или ДВП, не знаю, как правильно называется.

----------


## Sanych

Ну вот вопрос. Потолки обоями поклеить. Какие тут секреты и премудрости? Как сложить обоину что бы легче было клеить? Как стыки сводить правильно? и как вообще стык в стык клеить, а не нахлёстом.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, тогда ещё один вопрос: не хочу обоев в квартире, хочу крашеные стены. С чего начать и как правильно подготовить стены?  И что с потолком делать? Если стены под покраску.

----------


## BiZ111

Под покраску нужны стены ровнять. Там гемороя тебе будет. Лучше нанять спеца. Переплатишь миллион, зато вся квартира будет ровная чистая красивая. Потолок красить тоже желательно, меньше пыли будет. Спец также и потолок при покраске выровняет, и "плинтуса" поставит будет как на Солёных озёрах гладь да чистота

----------


## Irina

> Вопрос:в квартире ужасно скрипят поля. Средств, чтоб поменять их, нет. Муж пытался какие-то невероятные гвозди забивать, но в делах ремонта он не силён. Так и живу, мучаясь от постоянного скрипа. Полы из ...ДСП или ДВП, не знаю, как правильно называется.


Чтобы полы не скрипели их придётся разобрать, отремонтировать "внутренности" и снова застелить. Что другое может помочь - не знаю.
Ну а стены подготовить под покраску может только специалист, непрофессионалу лучше даже не браться - не получится. И если сказать честно, то это очень дорогое удовольствие.

----------


## vova230

Стены под покраску можно и самому сделать, если руки растут откуда надо, и это кстати может оказаться дешевле, чем нанимать и вопрос не только в оплате работы, но и в расходе материалов. Так я себе делал комнату (маленькую) Пошло 2 мешка шпатлевки, а соседка наняла "спеца" и расход на такую комнату пошло 5 мешков. А качество работы не лучше моего.
Но при самостоятельной работе один большой минус - грязюка на о-о-очень длительное время, особенно если совмещать работу и ремонт.

----------


## Akasey

думаю, если ровнять стены, так лучше гипсокартона нет решения, заодно и покреативничать можно (всякие там полочки потайные)

----------


## vova230

> Ну вот вопрос. Потолки обоями поклеить. Какие тут секреты и премудрости? Как сложить обоину что бы легче было клеить? Как стыки сводить правильно? и как вообще стык в стык клеить, а не нахлёстом.


Вот вам книжка, там в том числе и про поклейку обоев на потолке.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Про что там хоть?

----------


## Irina

*SDS*,  евроремонт - далёкое прошлое. А что-нибудь более оригинальное может быть есть?

----------


## Irina

Нет, не в пещеру. Мне хайтек нравится

----------


## Irina

*SDS*,  это не хайтек, это андеграунд какой-то

----------


## vova230

У вас неправильные стереотипы. Евроремонт - это в первую очередь качественный ремонт. А вот стиль придаваемый помещению в результате этого ремонта может быть самым различным, в том числе и совмещение разных стилей в одном помещении.

----------


## Marusja

По поводу обоев на потолке, как человек который клеил обои на потолке в 4 квартирах (пусть я и не профи),...больше никогда и нигде этим заниматься не буду, ужасно неудобно. Даже несмотря на то что дешево. Лучше уж просто выровнять и покрасить, хотя клеить обои на неровный потолок это тоже гемор еще тот. Лучше это делать на ровный потолок. А еще лучше все таки гипсокартон или широкий сайдинг.

----------

